# Review of Bikeray lights



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Basic review of Bikerayusa,com lights models Ray I and Ray II

I picked these lights up directly from www.bikerayusa.com, Upon placing the order the lights were shipped next day, I was provided an email with tracking information and the light promptly arrived within a week. Inside each box was a hand written card indicating that the light was inspected a tested which is a nice touch IMO









Lets be honest here these are +- $100 lights, so let's remember I am comparing these to the MS, Gemini, light and go, etc etc..... NOT Lupine

Manufacture Website https://www.bikeray.com/index.html

The light comes with a 10 day money back return and carry a 1 year warranty from a US distributor.

Each light comes with a helmet and headband mounts, plus extension cable.

Available in different anodized colors red, blue black and silver.

Build quality looks good, same cables as all the other Chinese built lights.

My only complaint is the velcro straps seem kind of weak as far as latching together

Overall I am happy with the lights. I haven't actually been on the trail with them yet but I am pretty sure they will meet my needs especially for the price!

LEFT RAY I ------------------------ RIGHT RAY II



























































































beam shot on ceiling aprox distance 12-14ft

LEFT RAY I ------------------------ RIGHT RAY II


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd like to see the Ray 3 released. Any outside shots? ceiling bounce is almost useless for our needs


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

First, thanks for the nice photos. I have to admit I'm a little confused. The ray1 and ray2 look alike. However in the wall shots the Ray1 has a narrower beam than the Ray2.  
I hate to say this but the heat shrink on that battery does not inspire confidence. :skep: 
Also, the web site claims these lights come with P-7 C and D bins...Huh?...Which do you get? The light only uses one emitter. 

As I see it the website leaves much to be desired...just my 2 cents FWIW.


----------



## dirtydawgnz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ray III*

Check these out..........available in NZ soon

Gloworm Newsletter


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> However in the wall shots the Ray1 has a narrower beam than the Ray2.


I'd say from the photo that Ray2 reflector has much more distinctive orange peel texture. That would explain more diffused beam.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dirtydawgnz said:


> Check these out..........available in NZ soon
> 
> Gloworm Newsletter


 The new movie: Bike Light Wars: Attack of the Clones.


----------



## fazzman2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

Dunno about you but i was told to contact a bikeray dealer to purchase a light set.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

how did you order, didnt see any way to on the website, and whats the difference supposed to be between the two lights? 

nice looking though, i love me some anodized colors!


----------



## dirtydawgnz (Jun 5, 2008)

nick d said:


> how did you order, didnt see any way to on the website, and whats the difference supposed to be between the two lights?
> 
> nice looking though, i love me some anodized colors!


Try www.glowormlites.co.nz

Bruce

Director
Gloworm Lites


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

Having not ridden at night for over ten years wanted to get back into it. Since my schedule would limit the season's riding to a minimum I decided to pick up an inexpensive unit for my bar and will the intension of adding a torch later on for the helmet. The ad briefly explained the beam differences between the RayI & II. I ordered mine X-mas Eve and just got mine in the mail today. Here's a link for ordering:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=58586&cat=27

Now I just have to wait for the trails to dry out.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

dirtydawgnz said:


> Try www.glowormlites.co.nz
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...


how much shipped to us 34986?


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Color me skeptical, but...

1. Title of thread says "Review", but OP posts no actual use info. Instead,

2. OP's post reads suspiciously like a spam advertisement.

3. I don't see lumen output stated anywhere.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

mtb143 said:


> Color me skeptical, but...
> 
> 1. Title of thread says "Review", but OP posts no actual use info. Instead,
> 
> ...


A bit harsh.

OP has been around for a while and has taken the time to post so pictures and info on these lights. Good work.

Note the review is in english whereas the bikerayusa site is written in chinglish. 

Lumen ratings are stated on the website which he linked to.... they say 900lm but also say C and D bin. A reasonable guess would be the same 550lm as the magicshine.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

znomit said:


> A bit harsh.
> 
> OP has been around for a while and has taken the time to post so pictures and info on these lights. Good work.


Yeah, perhaps a bit harsh. The ad copy just seems suspicious, and I'm paranoid by nature. Apologies if I was out of line.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

znomit said:


> ...Note the review is in english whereas the bikerayusa site is written in chinglish.  ...


I believe the correct term is Engrish....


----------



## sam2391 (Jul 31, 2010)

jsigone said:


> I'd like to see the Ray 3 released. Any outside shots? ceiling bounce is almost useless for our needs


Found a beamshot here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Awesome-1200-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item45f7c3a6ee Looking at getting one of these, but may just play it safe and get the p7


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

sam2391 said:


> Found a beamshot here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Awesome-1200-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item45f7c3a6ee Looking at getting one of these, but may just play it safe and get the p7


I was thinking of getting that also. That is the bikeray III....


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

They are great Lights!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

proedgebiker said:


> they are great lights!


spam!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> spam!


Yep....and sadly it comes from someone who appears to have lots of rep. Not only did they dig up a year old thread but really had nothing to add other than to post the spam links ( and most being completely off topic ). Please people, don't dig up old threads that haven't been posted on in over a year. A lot can happen in a year so just start a new thread. We really don't need people commenting on what someone said a year ago. Thanks.


----------



## gotfish8 (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad you guys stay on top of this type of stuff.


I have no issues with them in the year I have had them, They are good lights


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep....and sadly it comes from someone who appears to have lots of rep. Not only did they dig up a year old thread but really had nothing to add other than to post the spam links ( and most being completely off topic ). Please people, don't dig up old threads that haven't been posted on in over a year. A lot can happen in a year so just start a new thread. We really don't need people commenting on what someone said a year ago. Thanks.


Alot does happen in 1yr, like the BikeRay III & IV and the soon to come Roadie Versions SPEEDs


----------

